# How did you all formula feed your twins on your own?



## Tasha360

Hi girls just wondered wether you fed one at a time or sort of propped them up and fed both together? If so what did you use? I supose i'm guna have to get used to multi tasking with a 3 yr old and a 9 month old aswell lol xx


----------



## bek74

I fed them one at a time, I just couldn't support them properly trying to twin bottle. Twin Breastfeeding works but bottle not so well.

I started my having them in a routine and they were 30min apart.

So Brooke at 6am, Michael at 6:30am
Brooke at 10am, Michael at 10:30am

And so on.... It did make it easier and I was lucky that Brooke would take a dummy so if by chance I had em both screaming at once, I would feed Michael (he wouldn't take a dummy) and dummy brooke.

I was lucky that they were usually pretty good on routine so didn't have em both screaming for a bottle at the same time, occasionally I did but like i said I used a dummy.

I found getting em into a routine ASAP was the key...............


----------



## lizziedripping

I generally fed mine together - it was so much quicker. Sometimes, if one was still settled I do one then the other, but in general I fed one across my knee, and the other to one side on a cushion. It takes some practice, but once you have cracked it, it makes life a lot easier. I did this for the first 5 months, then Zach was able to hold his own bottle in his reclining chair.

I still give their bed time bottle seperatley tho, because I like to have the cuddle time with them before bed x


----------



## genies girl

I also do them seperatly I tried double feeding when they were small but found it frustrating so one has a dummy while they waiting x


----------



## Angelblue

I'm still new to this but so far I change and feed one then the other as they will sit quite happily propped up with cushions on the sofa while I feed the other. I feed whoever is hungrier first, or try to take turns. If they are both crying they will normally settle for bit with a dummy - what would we do without them?! 

I just find it easier to do one after the other and can normally be done in 30-45mins and they are every 4-5hours so I do get some time in between.

Good luck! I'm sure you'll find a way to work for you.


----------



## _Vicky_

I fed them together - either in their bouncers or on my bed in the boomerang shaped fedding pillows xxx


----------



## AP

I read in the Little Bliss magazine that feeding in bouncers is an ideal way. Otherwise Podee bottles look great x


----------



## Tasha360

wow never seen those bottles before. I need to get anothe bouncer, only got one at the moment xx


----------



## Laura2919

I fed them at different times. It suited me because I could feed, change and put back down all before the other used to wake up.. Their routines were always 30 minutes to an hour apart. Now they are older they do everything at the same time.... Well most


----------



## vineyard

We didn't formula feed but we did express and bottle feed for daycare. Daycare would put them in their car seats and sit in between them and feed them both at the same time.


----------



## twinkie

When I was feeding my twins and I was alone I would put them in their bouncers and sit on the floor in the middle of them and feed them at the same time. Ours were always in the same routine so slept and ate at the same time and they still do everything together now at 2.5yo.


----------



## bek74

Laura2919 said:


> I fed them at different times. It suited me because I could feed, change and put back down all before the other used to wake up.. Their routines were always 30 minutes to an hour apart. Now they are older they do everything at the same time.... Well most

Same, mine were 30min apart. SCN had them in that routine so I didn't change it. It gave you that little one on one time even if it was brief.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Just looked these Podee bottles up and they look amazing!! lol

Looked it up on youtube! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bwFZpE01_M

xx


----------



## Laura2919

Yeah I agree I was able to spend some time with each before the other baby woke.


----------



## bek74

MummyIwanabe said:


> Just looked these Podee bottles up and they look amazing!! lol
> 
> Looked it up on youtube! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bwFZpE01_M
> 
> xx

I have seen them and they do look good, but I would never feed my babies that way.
I think you should be watching your baby closely while feeding and make sure their colour looks good and breathing is strong.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

yeh, says on website you should monitor at all times not just go off and leave them.


----------



## Laura2919

I agree with Bek.. I wouldnt use one either.


----------



## hmfitzy

Mine are 3 weeks old just now and some feed i do feed them at the same time having them next to each other on a feeding pillow or while they sit in their bouncy chairs. Purping them like that can be a bit tricky but we seem to manage ( i just support one to sit up and bit and the purps come flying out  while the other one is still on the bottle).It does make a big difference timewise.

I do some feeds separately aswell, but in that case one right after the other to keep the mealtimes as close as possible.


----------



## Angelblue

Surely they still need burping


----------



## twoofeach

I dont bottle feed but i have an ez 2 nurse pillow which can be used for either, its a fab piece of equipment for us twin mummies ands i dont think i know a twin mum locally that doesnt or hasnt used one. I normally feed mine together as its quicker


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

At times I feed at the same time and at other times I do one at a time, depending on the babies. If they are both hungry, I normally lay them on a pillow (or a U-shape pillows) and just bottle feed them both (see 1st pic). Clarissa normally finishes first, so I hold her with one hand against my chest and shoulder and burp her while the other hand feeds Gabriel. If they finish at the same time, I normally lay one on his/her tummy to burp themselves while I burp the other. I've never had a reflux problem, so they conveniently burp themselves on their tummies (see 2nd pic) if I need to change one's diaper as well after a feed. It really is easier than it sounds after you get the hang of it. In fact, if Im short of time, I bath both babies at the same time as well, dry them and dress them together. Micro-management, you gotta love it.


----------



## Tasha360

Thanks girls, i will invest in some of those u shaped pillows xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Can I ask where u got seats in bath from? They look useful :) thanks! Xx


----------



## bek74

MummyIwanabe said:


> Can I ask where u got seats in bath from? They look useful :) thanks! Xx

Was going to ask the same question, love em, what a fab idea...


----------



## bek74

bek74 said:


> MummyIwanabe said:
> 
> 
> Can I ask where u got seats in bath from? They look useful :) thanks! Xx
> 
> Was going to ask the same question, love em, what a fab idea...Click to expand...

Found em, but we don't sell em here in Aussie :shrug:


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

I bought them at Baby and Company in South Africa, but I'm sure you can find them in all the major baby stores. They are fab and have saved me lots of time when I was alone with babies and needed to hurry out. They are also great for some bonding time. The chairs have three lying positions, so the seats are useful long after babies learn to sit by themselves


----------



## Laura2919

MummyIwanabe said:


> Can I ask where u got seats in bath from? They look useful :) thanks! Xx

Argos sell them if your in UK. They are made by summer 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Summer-Infant-Deluxe-Baby-Bather/dp/B000G22Y88

I had them for the girls but then I used a baby bath because bending over the bath was agony and when they were 6 months i got this 

https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...1/276-6496111-0099968?_encoding=UTF8&mcb=core


----------



## bek74

Laura2919 said:


> MummyIwanabe said:
> 
> 
> Can I ask where u got seats in bath from? They look useful :) thanks! Xx
> 
> Argos sell them if your in UK. They are made by summer
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Summer-Infant-Deluxe-Baby-Bather/dp/B000G22Y88
> 
> I had them for the girls but then I used a baby bath because bending over the bath was agony and when they were 6 months i got this
> 
> https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...1/276-6496111-0099968?_encoding=UTF8&mcb=coreClick to expand...

Oh I like that one too laura, we don't have anything cool like that here grrrrrrrrr


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

I like that duo aquapod. Must get one when babies are a little older.


----------



## Laura2919

Its great.. It even has a little tempature thing on it to tell you if the water is too hot.. My girls used their for ages. They used to laugh and giggle looking at each other.. lol.


----------



## Laura2919

bek74 said:


> Laura2919 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyIwanabe said:
> 
> 
> Can I ask where u got seats in bath from? They look useful :) thanks! Xx
> 
> Argos sell them if your in UK. They are made by summer
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Summer-Infant-Deluxe-Baby-Bather/dp/B000G22Y88
> 
> I had them for the girls but then I used a baby bath because bending over the bath was agony and when they were 6 months i got this
> 
> https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...1/276-6496111-0099968?_encoding=UTF8&mcb=coreClick to expand...
> 
> Oh I like that one too laura, we don't have anything cool like that here grrrrrrrrrClick to expand...

What about ebay???


----------



## BeckyD

There are quite a few on ebay - mind you if we all rush over there the price will go up!
If you are bidding on one say on here so others can avoid that one!

Ooh - I like the pink one with flowers on it...
99p in the wirral - damn - just stopped working in Chester...

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Summer-Delux..._Baby_Bathing_Grooming_LE&hash=item4cf4527bb7


----------



## raquel1980

I love the duo aquapod, will defo be getting one of them!


----------



## cheryl6

wow i just looked at te aqua pod and totally fell in love with it!!!
The girls are getting a touch to big for their bath supports now so thinking of investing in one of these 
thank you


----------



## Laura2919

The aqua pod is great! its £40 in mothercare but well worth it.


----------



## TWINMOMMD

I got a Bebe Bottle Sling that I got at an online store called Stuff 4 Multiples. It was a G-d Send!

Hope this helps!!


----------



## TWINMOMMD

I pumped and bottle fed at the same time. When hubby was around he would help but when he wan't I used the Bebe Bottle sling... it was an awesome tool that provided an extra set of hands for me! I hope this helps!!
https://www.stuff4multiples.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=3&products_id=42


----------

